# NPR story on h.s. purchase of WI puppy mill



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just heard this story about the purchase of Puppy Haven, the biggest puppy mill in WI: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=93131606


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

This was posted back on 7/18th in the Current Dog Affairs Section.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=744001&page=2#Post744001


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sorry, the story aired today on NPR.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

There is no reason to be sorry, and no reason not to keep this story alive for a bit. I don't understand why the person that reminded us it was posted on 7/18, just didn't say thanks for the NPR info.

A friend of mine implied some of these dogs were being PTS by the Wisconsin Humane Society, and they had a holding facility to evaluate the dogs. So I followed up this AM with the Humane society. They have no such facility and many people mistake the humane society for the Milwaukee County Dog Pound.

So far they have taken in 400 dogs, and after this weekend they hope to have about 100 adopted. Not a single dog has been put down and they feel confident this trend will continue.

So as they continue to take in the 800 or so additional dogs, whether we deal with rescues or humane societies it is nice to keep this story alive.

Appreciate the NPR link, thanks


----------

